# Best "sand" subtrate for growing plants?



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

All sands are inert so they wont benefit your plants in any way. So you'd have to supplement the sand with root tabs or osmocote capsules. Pool filter sand and Black diamond blasting grit sand a pretty popular on the forum. Depends on what your preference is for color. I personally like the color of black diamond.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

All sands are inert so they really won't help grow plants. I use pool filter sand and root tabs in my 75 and root tabs and black diamond blasting grit in another tanks. I've read a lot that using fine sand an inhibit root growth as it compacts tightly.
Apparently Alec and I are on the same page and posted at the same time. +1 for what he said. Hahaha


----------



## butters (Jul 28, 2013)

AlecFish said:


> All sands are inert so they wont benefit your plants in any way. So you'd have to supplement the sand with root tabs or osmocote capsules. Pool filter sand and Black diamond blasting grit sand a pretty popular on the forum. Depends on what your preference is for color. I personally like the color of black diamond.



I was looking for something that had a little bit of nutrients. How small are the particles for Seachem Flourite? I'm just looking for something that doesnt look like gravel


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Seachem also has a black flourite sand, I believe it's pretty much just like the flourite in terms of CEC, just sand-sized particles.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Seachem's Flourite Black Sand, hands down!!! I have the normal Black version and it's amazing for carpet plants.


----------



## mikez104 (Sep 27, 2013)

I think I am in the same boat as butters. I am trying to set up a planted tank for my daughter. I have lots of experience with salt water and coral but none with planted tanks.

Is Flourite better than using dirt covered with gravel or sand? I have seen some people do that and that seems to work.


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think flourite is better than dirt. in fact, dirt might be the best substrate in terms of growing plants. Of course, dirt has its disadvantages. A dirt substrate can be very messy even with a proper cap using gravel or sand. on the other hand, flourite can also grow plants (although, not as well as dirt) and is not very messy.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

I am using just pool filter sand with no root tabs and the plants are growing really good. 

Pool filter sand does not compact and is very lush, therefore decaing food and other yammis will shift down trough the sand to the plant roots. If you are using ferts in the water collumn, some fertilized water will also probably reatch the roots.

Of course you can find substrate that grows plants better, but why bother, plants grow in pool filter sand and it is a "easy" to use substrate.

I have used dirt beafore and it grows plants really good, but it is a mess when replanting. If you not are going to do a lot of replanting i would use dirt capped with pool filter sand. If you like rescaping or replanting i would use only pool filter sand, or cat litter capped or mixed with pool filter sand.

But to answer your question, i think pool filter sand is the best sand substrate to use. It is inert, but it have many advantages i think 

Jnad


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I use quickrete multipurpose sand. One thoroughly washed it is the nicest looking substrate I have used.


----------



## Mojo028 (Jan 25, 2013)

I use dirt with a carib sea black tahitian sand cap and I love it!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mojo028 (Jan 25, 2013)

My son uses flora maxx capped with the same sand, but the frog likes digging so he mixes it all up.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikez104 (Sep 27, 2013)

Those tanks look sweet! 

I found a thread with lots of info on different substrates. One was Black Diamond blasting media. I just picked up 50Lbs of that an set up a <1 gallon test to see what would happen. 

From what I have read, this media needs supplements. Since I lack experience with a planted tank, I'm sure I will be moving stuff around allot so I didn't want to mess with dirt at this point. I guess I'll see how it goes then maybe use this stuff for a cap over a soil type substrate.


----------



## Mojo028 (Jan 25, 2013)

mikez104 said:


> Those tanks look sweet!
> 
> I found a thread with lots of info on different substrates. One was Black Diamond blasting media. I just picked up 50Lbs of that an set up a <1 gallon test to see what would happen.
> 
> From what I have read, this media needs supplements. Since I lack experience with a planted tank, I'm sure I will be moving stuff around allot so I didn't want to mess with dirt at this point. I guess I'll see how it goes then maybe use this stuff for a cap over a soil type substrate.


Thanks!

I also started out like you guys, I have only been doing planted tanks for less than a year. I tried most substrates and settled on what I liked at the end.

It's all about preference though, my wife prefers flora maxx capped with eco complete. (No pic because I'm re planting)

I just converted this tank (pic attached) to dirt and I love it, I use 12 inch tongs to plant and move plants around without a problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

